# Trawler Design



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

There were several trawlers that came to Newfoundland from Holland and England in the 1960's. SOme of them had wood around the front of the wheelhouse, anyone know what was the reason for this.

Thanks


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

*cueball44*



Newfoundland Sailor said:


> There were several trawlers that came to Newfoundland from Holland and England in the 1960's. SOme of them had wood around the front of the wheelhouse, anyone know what was the reason for this.
> 
> Thanks


it was'nt real wood,it was just a paint fashion in them days,they stopped doing it for safety reasons i think,after that all bridges were white! w.hawker.(Thumb)


----------

